# Norwegian: nervous excitement



## Grefsen

I'm curious to know how to express the feeling of "nervous excitement" *på norsk? * Here's an example in a sentence followed by my attempt at a Norwegian translation:

Right before I started teaching my new class I felt a sense of nervous excitement.

Rett før jeg begynte å undervise min nye klasse jeg hadde en følelse av nervøs spenning.


----------



## Vikingo

Sounds good to me, Grefsen . But say "hadde jeg". You can probably tell me the grammatical rule better than I could have explained it to you.

What is it, by the way?

Take care


----------



## Grefsen

Vikingo said:


> Sounds good to me, Grefsen . But say "hadde jeg*.*" You can probably tell me the grammatical rule better than I could have explained it to you.


Takk for positiv tilbakemelding. 



Vikingo said:


> What is it, by the way?


Yes, I agree that *"hadde jeg"* sounds better, but I don't know what the grammatical rule is.


----------



## Tjahzi

V2 ordföljd. "Right before I started teaching my new class" är ett tidsadverbial.


----------



## tennet

Your translation is grammatically correct, but not very idiomatic. "... hadde jeg en følelse av nervøs spenning" is probably not how a Norwegian native speaker would express it. The sentence sounds a little too "heavy". My suggestion is (although there are several possibilities):
"Rett før jeg skulle begynne å undervise den nye klassen min, kjente jeg en sitrende spenning i kroppen."


----------



## DeadMule

Er ikke "sommerfugler i magen" et uttrykk vi nordmenn gjerne ville ha brukt i en slik situasjon/betydning? Just to add a "cute", and very idiomatic alternative...


----------



## Tjahzi

"Sommerfugler" = "Fjärilar"?


----------



## DeadMule

Tjahzi said:


> "Sommerfugler" = "Fjärilar"?



Ja, akkurat!


----------



## Ben Jamin

tennet said:


> Your translation is grammatically correct, but not very idiomatic. "... hadde jeg en følelse av nervøs spenning" is probably not how a Norwegian native speaker would express it. The sentence sounds a little too "heavy". My suggestion is (although there are several possibilities):
> "Rett før jeg skulle begynne å undervise den nye klassen min, kjente jeg en sitrende spenning i kroppen."


Eller bare 'nervespenning', eller rett og slett 'spenning'?


----------



## Grefsen

tennet said:


> My suggestion is (although there are several possibilities):
> "Rett før jeg skulle begynne å undervise den nye klassen min, kjente jeg en sitrende spenning i kroppen."


Takk for forslaget og velkommen til nordiske språkforumet tennet.  



DeadMule said:


> Er ikke "sommerfugler i magen" et uttrykk vi nordmenn gjerne ville ha brukt i en slik situasjon/betydning? Just to add a "cute", and very idiomatic alternative...


Takk for det!    I was wondering if there was a Norwegian equivalent to the English idiomatic expression "butterflies in the stomach."


----------

